# Another Vue Image



## Scurra (Jun 15, 2005)

And this is my second attempt:







A little more atmospheric perhaps, and less use of pre built models.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

right on!!!! you should try one of the global radiosity atmospheres!


----------



## Scurra (Jun 15, 2005)

well I'm not done with this image yet MD so I may well have a tinker and see what happens


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

its looking great so far!!!!

im in the middle of tearing my hair out over a trial version of RHINO 3d. aaarrrrggggg


----------



## Scurra (Jun 15, 2005)

Can't say I've heard of that.. I'm trying to get to grips with Xfrog and Poser atm... just for extra elements to add to vue..


----------



## ferny (Jun 16, 2005)

:hail:

This post should contain words or something, but I'm lazy and a :hail: sums up what I would say.


----------

